# Ariens s8



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

http://providence.craigslist.org/grd/4130062596.html. Anybody with experience with these? They a solid,reliable,tough,workhorse?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

They were a tough tractor, its just that parts are getting hard to find for them. My friend had one and the trans started getting weak. No parts available for rebuilding it anymore. I'd say if it runs good and you are satisfied with it, then it should work for you. Its a lawn tractor, not a garden tractor, so keep that in mind if you plan to pull with it.


----------

